# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Eminence Labs, Test-Cyp-DBoL-Stanozolol

## pavlenko

Just got this, planning on running their test and dbol next cycle with Deca from DragonPharm. Comes in amps as you can see and each pack has a scratch off serial number which gets verified on their web page once, Has any1 tried this lab ? Looks good 2 me !

----------


## Bicep321

Hey bud, any updates on this? I recently heard about this lab but not sure if its legit.

----------

